# Large Gestational Sac



## khumes

Has any been to an early ultrasound (5 weeks) and been told they have a very large gestational sac? The Dr. did find the baby with a flickering heartbeat which she was happy about however, she also found another reflective surface in the sac and she wont say what it is until my next apt to see if it is a viable baby or a vanishing twin. Has anyone gone through this before? 

Just for some background i miscarried my first child roughly 9 weeks ago and we immediately were blessed with a pregnancy right after, so maybe i just need to relax but i would love some answers or past experiences. thank you!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi there :hugs:

I had a mmc last year, so naturally was a bit panicky about being pregnant again, and got an early scan (I was 6w1d by ovulation and 7 weeks by lmp)

Anyway, at the scan, the tech saw a large sac for 6w1d...and a little flickering blob which was baby with heart beat. The baby is what measured 6w1d, the sac was huge, more than twice the size it should have been.

She called it a 'discrepancy in sac size' and had me back 2 weeks later where we saw that the sac size had normalized, and baby was measuring spot on at 8w5d! There was no mention of a second reflective surface or anything else in there, but I saw a faint thing that COULD have been a failed twin, and honestly I have wondered ever since did I have a vanishing twin that would account for the larger sac if they were identicals that implanted in different places.

That flickering blob in a massive sac-zilla is now kicking me and wiggling and very healthy baby boy who I will meet in a few weeks.

Long story short- a large sac is not a problem when in it there is a baby with a HB, I googled it extensively and did not find a single story that pointed to a large sac being an issue, unless there was no baby or no hb, both of which I had...and you have!

Here is one of the 2 pics I got from the 6w1d scan- the other is on my other laptop and in that one the sac appears even bigger than in this one- but this one shows where there is something opposite the blob that is baby, and where that little shadow blob is, the sac was appearing a bit irregular, just like if something was being absorbed. I hope you find the pic helpful, and I hope you can maintain some positivity til your next scan. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







lilfella6w1d.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 50


----------



## ksmummy

I'm in the same boat now the sonographer never said it was too big but I looked at the measurements on my scan letter after & my sac is like 2cm and I'm 5 weeks baby was 2mm heart beating away. Got another reassurance scan in two weeks hoping you are right with it not being a problem I'm such a worrier anyway x


----------

